# Gunfighter



## citico (May 18, 2004)

A Young Gunfighter:

Sitting in a saloon one Saturday night, an up and coming gunfighter recognized an elderly man standing at the bar who, in his day had the reputation of being the fastest gun in the West. 

The young cowboy took a place next to the old-timer, bought him a drink and told him the story of his great ambition. "Do you think you could give me some tips?" he asked. 

The old man looked him up and down and said, "Well, for one thing, you're wearing your gun too high. Tie the holster a little lower down on your leg." 

"Will that make me a better gunfighter?" asked the young man. 

"Sure will," replied the old-timer.. 

The young man did as he was told, stood up, whipped out his 44 and shot the bow tie off the piano player. 

"That's terrific!" said the hot shot. "Got any more tips for me?" 

"Yep," said the old man. "Cut a notch out of your holster where the hammer hits it. That'll give you a smoother draw." 

"Will that make me a better gunfighter?" asked the younger man. 

"You bet it will," said the old-timer. 

The young man took out his knife, cut the notch, stood up, drew his gun in a blur, and then shot a cufflink off the piano player. 

"Wow!" exclaimed the cowboy, "I'm learnin' somethin' here. Got any more tips?" 

The old man pointed to a large can in a corner of the saloon. "See that axle grease in the can over there? Coat your gun with it." 

The young man went over to the can and smeared some of the grease on the barrel of his gun. 

"No," said the old-timer, "I mean smear it all over the gun, handle and all." 

"Will that make me a better gunfighter?" asked the young man. 

"No," said the old-timer, "but when Wyatt Earp gets done playing the piano, he's gonna shove that gun up your ass, and it won't hurt as much."


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

that should be Doc Holliday. Doc Played the Piano, Wyatt did not. Wyatt was a card player


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: Wyatt's great grandson (Nathan Wyatt Earp) lived down the hall from me in the dorm in my college days. He never shot the place up though. I guess he's a high school band director now.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Richard King said:


> :lol: Wyatt's great grandson (Nathan Wyatt Earp) lived down the hall from me in the dorm in my college days. He never shot the place up though. I guess he's a high school band director now.


Wyatt Earp did not have any children. Almost all of his brothers did. This would make Nathan Wyatt Earp most likely a great grand nephew.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Picky, know-it-all critics aside, *citico*, I, for one, thought the joke was funny! :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

curt8403 said:


> that should be Doc Holliday. Doc Played the Piano, Wyatt did not. Wyatt was a card player





bjdotson said:


> Wyatt Earp did not have any children. Almost all of his brothers did. This would make Nathan Wyatt Earp most likely a great grand nephew.


It's amazing the number of experts on any subject that we have among the great members of this organization.


----------



## MattDL (Aug 18, 2008)

Haha! Great laugh


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Richard King said:


> It's amazing the number of experts on any subject that we have among the great members of this organization.


I read somewhere a couple of years back that one of Wyatts brothers named one of their sons after Wyatt. It is very possible Richard did live down the hall from Wyatt Earp's great grandson (just this Wyatt Earp was not the great lawman but rather his nephew)


----------

